# This One's a Lesson



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

And it's going to hurt.

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 3931 xxxx


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope someone makes it through that fire and explosion to collect the goods!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

If I were a bettin' man I would sa this is headed to FL.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Vin is this a BOMB with OOPS written all over it!!!!


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

hahahaa... go get em Vin:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> If I were a bettin' man I would sa this is headed to FL.


How much you wanna bet? :ss

I don't know anybody here who has been acting in a way that would cause this type of continuing education and devistation on the FL nation.....


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I will say my friend FishForFree is not the target





















this time


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

You're sending someone a plane? Sweeeeet. :chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Loving the pic, damage ought to be good!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ambientboy said:


> You're sending someone a plane? Sweeeeet. :chk


Looks like he's deliverin some lighters. You know you're supposed to send those empty.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Man down! Man down!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

:r  :r  :r

I bet I know who's hiding in their bomb shelter, even if its not going to their place .

Chas


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I know this one isnt coming to south carolina. Because Vin knows better. :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Think someones going to get smacked around a little. Vinn doesnt usually post DC#'s he must be proud of himself.

Wow I just noticed I am now a gorilla. Hoooray!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

You know, you can't beat people with a paddle anymore.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I know this one isnt coming to south carolina. Because Vin knows better. :ss


I wouldn't make it that obvious, my friend. When your time comes, and it will come, you won't hear it coming, you see it coming ... but mark well, it is coming, and you will most assuredly feel it.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I wouldn't make it that obvious, my friend. When your time comes, and it will come, you won't hear it coming, you see it coming ... but mark well, it is coming, and you will most assuredly feel it.


Damn that's pretty serious! :r:r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm guessing this hits Wednesday:

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 3931 xxxxxxx
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our CITY, STATE, ZIPCODE facility on May 13, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice propellers! :ss

That is so inside only I get it.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Based on length of time I am guessing this is going to land in the mid west or west. Texas?? 


Am I right ? do I get a cookie if I am right?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

no cookie for you, sir


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

All that is for certain is that wherever it lands someone is F***ed!
Trust me, I know what the man is capable of. 

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

meeeeeh we shall see. want to see picks of the carnage thats for sure.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like this was taken at Nellis with Rich's Incredible Pyro providing the explosion! I gotta get out there some day- what a backdrop!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe it's a dud?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Maybe it's a dud?


Not a chance ... :chk


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Maybe it's a dud?


:r :r :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine fly in circles and yours are duds? Maybe we need some missile and bomb training? :ss


----------

